# [SOLVED] How do I identify my motherboard without opening the case?



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

How do I identify my motherboard without opening the case?

OS : Windows 2000


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: How do I identify my motherboard without opening the case?*

Download and install CPU-Z

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: How do I identify my motherboard without opening the case?*



gcavan said:


> Download and install CPU-Z
> 
> CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting



Yay, that worked!

Thanks!
:wave:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your welcome. You also may want to grab HWMonitor from the same site. A very useful tool for monitoring your systems vital signs; one which I find to be accurate in most systems


----------

